
Tom Holland Confirms Back to the Future Remake Talks Have Happened - caution
https://screenrant.com/back-future-movie-remake-reboot-tom-holland-talks/
======
ksaj
I'd love to see them use the Tesla CyberTruck. Of course Nike will want to
provide props as well, since their fashion prediction was visually rather
close.

